# Nice places to live commutable to Edinburgh and Glasgow



## Grumpy Herbert (25 September 2014)

There's a chance we may have to move from Aberdeenshire due to my husband's work.  We would need to live somewhere that's commutable (is that even a word?!) to Edinburgh and Glasgow.  I don't know that area at all, so have no clue as to where is nice and where to avoid.  We'd ideally like to live in a small town or large village, preferably with nice countryside nearby - somewhere with good hacking would be a bonus.  Also, we need good secondary and primary schools for our children.  We would be looking to rent a property, but don't necessarily need land - I'm happy for the neds to go into livery.

So, over to you central belt folk for suggestions, please!


----------



## bonny (25 September 2014)

Around linlithgow, easy to reach edinburgh and glasgow, good schools and horsey area.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (25 September 2014)

The villages at the foot of the Ochils outside Stirling - Menstrie, Alva, Tillicoultry, Dollar - horsey country...the primaries are good and Alva Academy great school - or private at Dollar Academy/Beaconhurst. Dunblane and Bridge of Allan (where Stirling University is based) too. This area is equidistant from Glasgow and Edinburgh  - although I drive to Glasgow its so easy in 30mins or less and take train to Edinburgh as its a horrible city to drive around and through.


----------



## scotlass (25 September 2014)

bonny said:



			Around linlithgow, easy to reach edinburgh and glasgow, good schools and horsey area.
		
Click to expand...

I read the original post and first thought was Linlithgow too.   Or Crieff, Comrie, Auchterarder


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 September 2014)

South Lanarkshire or Borders (more west easier for Glasgow up M74, Peebles etc better for Edinburgh).


----------



## alainax (26 September 2014)

I grew up in the countryside between, roughly the shotts area. Kinda where Lanarkshire stops, and the lothians begin. Smack dab in the middle. Surrounded by countryside, 5 mins to the M8 - then 20mins to Glasgow, or 30 to Edinburgh. I don't know if there would be much to rent around there though. The Primary school was lovely in the local village, but the secondary was a bit rough! Have a look at west calder, Blackburn etc too, theres a few good livery yards round there.

How far do you want to travel? If you are doing a wide search look for motorway links. As often a place may look further away, but its much faster to get to the cities if its on a link, compared to somewhere geographical closer, but on crap roads. Im in North Ayrhsire, thats half hour to glasow, or an hour to edinburgh. 

Places like stonehouse, lanark, strathaven are very horsey, and would be 30 mins to glasgow, 40 to edin, due to the m74. Lots of options!


----------



## kirstyfk (27 September 2014)

One thing you will notice about moving to the west coast is the rain, especially coming from Aberdeenshire. I've lived in the west, east and north east. It would take a lot for me to move back to the west because of the weather.


----------



## measles (27 September 2014)

I would echo the Stirling area as being a lovely environment with great transport links for shows and work.


----------



## Regandal (27 September 2014)

In and around Kinross.  May be a bit to the east, but sits on the M90 which gives access to both cities.  Good schools, quite horsey as well.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (28 September 2014)

Thanks everyone!  That gives me quite a few places to have a look at.  It will be a very reluctant move for us, so I want to make sure we get it absolutely right.  

I knew I would get good advice if I asked on here - thanks again!


----------



## Marydoll (30 September 2014)

Cleish just outside kinross is lovely and also crook of Devon and muchart, Dunmore village just outside Stirling.


----------



## dibbin (30 September 2014)

Stirlingshire is beautiful, and is prime horsey country


----------



## Javelin (30 September 2014)

Linlithgow gets my vote too for living but I have stuggled to find livery around the area - there is a lot of part/full livery but limited options for DIY which is what I was after but I guess it will depend on what livery you would want.


----------

